# Squirrel Calls



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

I live in an are where there are squirrels all around my neighborhood just not in my yard. Does anyone know any tips for using Squirrel Calls or an alternative of attracting them towards my house?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Corn, peanut butter, crackers maybe. If you are shooting them in town I would just find some public hunting ground to shoot them on because some of those people who feed squirrels think they are pets and might get retarded.


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

What do you mean public hunting grounds?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

It is a large area of land that is open to anyone to hunt on. Usually for the people who do not have anywhere else to hunt. You might have to buy a park entry permit but they are only 25 dollars or so. Go to a sporting goods store and ask some one who is working in the hunting section and ask them where there is some good public hunting and they will probably give you direction.


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

oh ok thanks I thought you meant like a city park or something


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't think the little kids would like that to well. Except my nephew. Every time he sees a rabbit he yells shoot it. Hes 4


----------



## gotabig1 (Jun 29, 2007)

hey

Yea I agree with coyote buster, find a hunting ground. There is a big one near me. Even though I don't need it since I live on 20 acres, I hear that when its not dear season they are pretty lightly used. Another idea is to find someone likeme who would let you hunt on their land. Alot of times farmers just outside the city will let you hunt on their land for some cash or even a little work. :wink: Good luck

JOE


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

the land Isnt really the problem cause I can go to my cousins house and he lives on about 25 acres of woods ,but It's 30 min away. And I live on about 3 acres. I just needed some tips for luring them close to my house. the peanut butter is good what do I put it on/in?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Crackers.


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## gotabig1 (Jun 29, 2007)

OOOHH

well in that place.. Peanut butter works fine. What I do, since I live on a farm is just put out horse feed, they love it. I am pretty sure that deer corn will work too. really anything that attracts birds, it attracts squirrels.

JOE


----------

